# Reveg ?



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2007)

When you reveg does the plants old veg die before new growth starts? I put my baby back on 24/7 yesterday and the growth looks like it's dying. Any suggestions or comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 3, 2007)

When I did this some leaves that were a little yellow already continued to yellow.
But what you should start to see are large round leaves emerging from the bud sites. Just like you see from seed but much larger, soon after that you will see real leaves forming.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 8, 2007)

my mentor always re-vegged...when the time came to harvest, about 1/4th of the lower buds were left and the lights were turned back to 20/4 or even 24/0...in 2 weeks we would see the new growth coming from the old bud sites and would expand exponentially...re-growth was usually very fast with both ICE and White Widow...the ICE was especially robust, producing many, many branches from each bud site, so many in fact that 90% would be culled in 1st couple weeks, leaving still 20 to 30 to grow into another harvest...I will be re-veggin this Snow White grow to see what happens in 2nd gen...I hope this helps


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2007)

I have just harvested my Snow White Ladies...I will switch the lights to 24/0 and nutes to veg...In 2 weeks, I expect to see new growth and then I will redo the nutes to bloom and lights to 12/12...sometimes, with some strains, I have seen hermies, but REVERSE will handle them just fine...


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 24, 2007)

What do you mean reverse will handle your hermies?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> When you reveg does the plants old veg die before new growth starts? I put my baby back on 24/7 yesterday and the growth looks like it's dying. Any suggestions or comments greatly appreciated.


 
you'll want to give it veg ferts. N and P is needed. Also make sure its not too rootbound. Nice good flush is needed before adding the veg nutes in my experience.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 24, 2007)

I am curious about reveg, Do it still produce a good yield? How many times can u  do it? Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

Ed rosenthaul had an article about repeated veg. There is a decrease in potency after the first re-veg he claims. What most do...they find a great pheno but only have the one...re-veg it and clone it to keep the strain going.
In the same article one woman re-vegged several times.
It takes about a month for it to revert completely and have new stable growth. So it takes about the same as a seed start, but you know 100% its a female.
Yeild I think would be dependant on how much you vegged it before you through it back into flower.


----------



## HGB (Aug 24, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> I am curious about reveg, Do it still produce a good yield? How many times can u  do it? Thanks



alot depends on the grower's care  

think i did 3 time's then lost interest and killed the plant

I did indoor then outdoor seed doner then back in to flower again

yield was less 3rd time but not the high as far as I could tell

got pics in my med grow HERE


peace


----------



## mendo local (Aug 24, 2007)

What about soil? do you need to add a new supply or can u use the same stuff?


----------



## HGB (Aug 24, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> What about soil? do you need to add a new supply or can u use the same stuff?



If you give the plant what it needs via ferts then the soil just needs to support the plant and not feed it


----------

